
Want To Know How You Rank As An Entrepreneur? Take The Founder Institute Test - icey
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/21/want-to-know-how-you-rank-as-an-entrepreneur-take-the-founder-institute-test/
======
jashmenn
Before you fill this out, note that there is a $50 application fee.

This is clever: sell a test to folks who are unsure of their
entrepreneurialness.

~~~
icey
Ugh, I didn't see that and it's too late for me to delete this submission.
Perhaps people wouldn't mind flagging it?

